# DS Interview: Nerf Herder



## Franko (13 Jan 2007)

Well, been putting it off for long enough now....so here it goes.

*Screen name*:      Nerf Herder

*What brought you to Army.ca?*

A friend pointed me to the site years ago and I've been here ever since.


*What kept you here?*

The members that regularly post here. Lots of good information and topics to get updated on....also the more insightful debates that are common here as well.


*What made you consider becoming a Staff member here?*

After being a member here in good standing for a while (read a couple of years) I figured I'd like the opportunity to help out on the admin side of things and contribute to the site in a more proactive way.


*If you were CDS, what's the first thing you'd do?*

Thank the troops for all their hard work, regardless of trade and element.

Then go and buy a Regiments worth of Leo 2 A6       


*What is your favourite aspect of Army.ca?*

The ability to keep abreast of current goings on in the CF in a casual manner, devoid of the BS that normally comes into play at work. IE: no rank usage.


*What is your least favourite aspect of Army.ca?*

Trolls and posers. They try soooo hard and yet get called out on it, then punted.


*What do/did you enjoy most about the military lifestyle?*

The lifestyle as a whole and the fact that the gov't gives me a multimillion dollar AFV to go and shoot things up with.      


*What do/did you enjoy least?*

Policies which are now archaic, mentioned by others before. 


*What is your favourite war movie or scene?*

The Beast....the opening scene mit ze panzer's. 


*What book are you currently reading?*

The Hiram Key


*What is your favourite quote?*

Oh yes, everyone is always in favor of saving Hitler's brain, but the moment you put it in the body of a Great White shark all of a sudden you've gone too far!
 - Professor Hubert Farnsworth


*What is your favourite kind of music or favourite band?*

Almost anything, from R&B to Metal to Pink Floyd and everything in between. I'll pass on country though


*What is your favorite drink? (E.G. Coffee, Tea, Beer, other...?)*

XL 3 & 3 from Tim's, Boddington's, Kilkiny, Guinness, Stella Artois, Keith's, Moosehead Premium Dry....and then there is Scotch.


*What do you do on your free time (other than Army.ca, of course)?*

Volunteer with cadets, restore old military vehicles to operating condition, fishing, long distance running.


*Are you married?*

Yes, 19 years in August


*Do you have any children?*

Nope....not responsible enough.

* scratch that....have two now.


*Do you have any pets?*

One cat.

* scratch that.....no more cat.

*What's the most memorable thing you have done or seen?*

Made it home from Kandahar.....twice.


*Describe one thing you believe Army.ca visitors should know about you.*

Hate posers and wannabes. If you want it that bad, just join. I am still enjoying my career after almost 24 years in so it can't be that bad. I told my Frau that if there ever comes a week when I can't say that I haven't learned something or have stopped having fun I'll get out...

I'm still here.


*How old are you?*

41



So there it is in a nutshell. I've put it off for long enough now and have a bit of spare time to answer any questions that you, the members, want to ask.

Fire away.

Regards


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jan 2007)

Am I the only DS too stupid to find where Mike hid that questionaire?? :-[


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Am I the only DS too stupid to find where Mike hid that questionaire?? :-[



Perhaps,

I just copied and pasted from G2Gs....then edited the responses!!

 ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Jan 2007)

LOL nah....notice I have not answered one either.


----------



## Centurian1985 (13 Jan 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> I am still enjoying my career after almost 19 years in so it can't be that bad.
> 
> How old are you? 35



Just curious - I take it that means you joined at 16?  Was that cadets or Res, then Reg later?


----------



## Franko (13 Jan 2007)

I was in the reserves....then went reg.

Regards


----------



## Meridian (13 Jan 2007)

Have you been in the same trade/MOC since enrollment?


----------



## manhole (14 Jan 2007)

nice to meet you!   I am impressed with Mike's choices so far for DS.   Thanks to all of you for your hard work!


----------



## Franko (14 Jan 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Have you been in the same trade/MOC since enrollment?



Yes 011 or whatever it's called now....and still having a blast.

Regards


----------

